# China Glaze Loves You Snow Much Christmas Collection 2009



## Bec688 (Oct 6, 2009)

China Glaze Loves You Snow Much Christmas Collection 2009 













Tinsel





Ruby Pumps





Emerald Sparkle





5 Golden Rings


source


I have Ruby Pumps and this photo doesn't do it justice. It is the most amazing glittery red ever. I haven't 'squealed' over a nail polish in so long, but Ruby pumps did it for me lol


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow I really like those colors and the more I see christmas stuff(where I work) the more excited I get bc the sooner my little girl is gonna be here!!!! The emerald sparkle is a lil out there but Id so wear it.


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never really been fond of green polishes, though the emerald sparkle does look gorgeous. Looks like it would have the same style of glitter as Ruby Pumps, if so, I think I might want!


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 6, 2009)

They are gorgeous. I love the sparkle... Im liking the silver and red


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 11, 2009)

I need to give in and buy Ruby Pumps. I've been resisting for some reason lol


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have to have all of them.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 12, 2009)

They are pretty but typical colors for the holidays.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 13, 2009)

They just look ok in the bottle, but I love all of the pics of those colors on! How pretty!


----------



## Aprill (Oct 13, 2009)

Ruby pumps is my fave polish ever!!! If I only had finger nails....


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 13, 2009)

lol Aprill! toes - it looks good on toes!


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 13, 2009)

I love the Ruby Pumps and Emerald Sparkle. A simply must have this week.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Oct 14, 2009)

Non of them spoke to me.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 14, 2009)

Lol, i'm growing back my finger nails, so i will try them first on my toes (order shipped today, yay!).


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 14, 2009)

Ordered ours and they should be here Monday.



*rechecks tracking*


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Chaeli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ordered ours and they should be here Monday.



*rechecks tracking*









I can't wait


----------



## magosienne (Nov 10, 2009)

I applied ruby pumps on my toes yesterday. It looks great !!

Be careful as they're more liquid than the other China Glaze polishes, but i'm surprised as they're packed with color and glitters.


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 10, 2009)

Glad you like it Mags! I also find that you can build the colour too, one coat is pinky, 2 coats is a gorgeous chrissy red!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 10, 2009)

the green one looks awesome as well - anyone tried that one?


----------



## Lucy (Nov 10, 2009)

i LOVE this collection. i loved it last year and i love it again with five gold rings!


----------



## calmo73 (Nov 10, 2009)

I got Ruby Pumps a few months ago and I



it, especially on my toes! It chips within 36 hours on my fingernails though no matter what I do





Emerald Sparkle is gorgeous!


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the green one looks awesome as well - anyone tried that one? Emerald Sparkle is amazing... loaded with glitter but not huge chunky glitter. It's a nice deep green, perfect for the holidays. The swatches don't do these justice at all.


----------



## sooperficial (Nov 10, 2009)

Another super-fan here for Ruby Pumps! I always feel giddy when I see my nails sparkle in the light with this polish! I might have to pick up the green at Sally's very very soon!


----------



## Karren (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah... Very Festive!!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the green one looks awesome as well - anyone tried that one? I have it, but i haven't tested it yet. But in the bottle it looks so pretty.
and i agree Bec, i applied two coats


----------



## magosienne (Nov 20, 2009)

So i tried Emerald Sparkle, definitely a pretty green, i would describe it as a bright christmas tree green, same here with ruby pumps, i applied two coats. The picture doesn't do it justice as it's prettier on your nails.


----------



## rutiene (Nov 20, 2009)

Come to mama! Prettiest colors ever. &lt;3


----------



## akathegnat (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been looking for a nice green glitter...and ooo I think I found it. Thanks for the post.


----------

